

Gravity Light - cmscheye
http://gravitylight.org/gravitylight/

======
ColinWright
Still on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981745)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4889266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4889266)
(many comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617708)
(one comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4971831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4971831)
(no comments)

